# Raspberry Pi projects



## balanga (Mar 10, 2019)

I've just come across a website showing a Raspberry Pi outputting a temperature on an OLED  display and all this is done using FreeBSD.

Just wish there were some easy step by step instructions on how to make this work...

There's probably on a few steps involved in making this work, but I'm not sure where to start. Any guidance appreciated...


----------



## acheron (Mar 10, 2019)

Have you tried to contact gonzo@freebsd.org?


----------



## balanga (Mar 10, 2019)

acheron said:


> Have you tried to contact gonzo@freebsd.org?



Good suggestion. Will do, although I've discovered quite a bit of his FreeBSD/RPi stuff here ... mostly quite old though...


----------

